# A new garage



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm starting on what is supposed to be a garage, we'll see what happens....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Dont forget about the reinforced beam for the engine hoist. Everyone wishes they had done that when first building their garage!


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Dont forget about the reinforced beam for the engine hoist. Everyone wishes they had done that when first building their garage!


10-4, I have one picked out...I might do the roof framing with that size, we'll see...


----------

